# Pfalz Enduro Touren



## fresh-e (13. Mai 2020)

Hi Leuts,

würd gern mal für ein Wochenende oder ggfs. etwas länger in die Pfalz zum Biken kommen. Interessant ist alles zwischen schnellen flowigen Trails, zu wurzeligen/verblockten Trails und auch gern was mit Sprüngen. Langsam super technisch mit Spitzkehren ist nicht so meins. Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen und hätte jemand vielleicht auch Zeit/Lust zu guiden bzw. einfach zusammen Biken zu gehen. Gerne Austausch hier oder auch per PN.

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Mai 2020)

Neustadt bietet da einiges, würde aber noch etwas warten, bis alle wieder arbeiten, der Wald ist noch immer überfüllt und da kommt ballern im Moment nicht so gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (13. Mai 2020)

DerandereJan kann dir vielleicht weiter helfen.
Der kommt von dort und bietet soweit ich weiß auch geführte Touren an.


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an schlechtem Benehmen auf trails dort.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Mai 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse an schlechtem Benehmen auf trails dort.


?? ?


----------



## wadebrennt (15. Mai 2020)

Pfalz ohne Spitzkehren ?



Dämon__ schrieb:


> Neustadt bietet da einiges, würde aber noch etwas warten, bis alle wieder arbeiten, der Wald ist noch immer überfüllt und da kommt ballern im Moment nicht so gut an.



Ballern ist im Pfälzerwalt aktuell schwer. Wanderer sind aktuell an jeder Ecke zu erwarten.


----------



## Fili2407 (9. Juli 2020)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> würd gern mal für ein Wochenende oder ggfs. etwas länger in die Pfalz zum Biken kommen. Interessant ist alles zwischen schnellen flowigen Trails, zu wurzeligen/verblockten Trails und auch gern was mit Sprüngen. Langsam super technisch mit Spitzkehren ist nicht so meins. Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen und hätte jemand vielleicht auch Zeit/Lust zu guiden bzw. einfach zusammen Biken zu gehen. Gerne Austausch hier oder auch per PN.
> 
> ...


Bin jetzt auch gerade in der Pfalz - hast du eine Empfehlung? Ich suche so ziemlich das gleiche wie du ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## fresh-e (10. Juli 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch gerade in der Pfalz - hast du eine Empfehlung? Ich suche so ziemlich das gleiche wie du ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Ne. Bin in Freiburg und hatte es als Option mal angedacht für einen Trip. Da, die Grenzen und Parks dann aber wieder auf waren, blieb ich hier in der Gegend.


----------

